# Used Lathe Tools



## Tim Carter (Apr 10, 2018)

I have 3 or 4 old lathe tools, mostly gouges, that have been ground down so they're no longer usable on the lathe. Some are carbon steel but most are HSS. They range in size from about 6" to 8" long and from 3/8" to 5/8" in diameter. Can knife blades be forged out of these and are they any good?


----------



## Tony (Apr 10, 2018)

@Wildthings


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 10, 2018)

??? @robert flynt @Rich P.


----------



## Lou Currier (Apr 10, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 10, 2018)

Tim Carter said:


> I have 3 or 4 old lathe tools, mostly gouges, that have been ground down so they're no longer usable on the lathe. Some are carbon steel but most are HSS. They range in size from about 6" to 8" long and from 3/8" to 5/8" in diameter. Can knife blades be forged out of these and are they any good?


Yes they can. A lot of tool steel is used in knifemaking and carbon steel 1070 to 1095 is good.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------

